# Need Help With A Plant ID



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Can anyone help me identify this plant? It was given to me as a throw in with a frog purchase, along with several other plants at the beginning of the summer. At the time I was told it was "some kind of orchid". 



As you can see I don't have much info to work with, but it has recently produced a bloom so I was hoping that would get me a positive ID. The leaves of the plant are rather large, perhaps 3"-4" long. I can provide additional details and photos if you think it will help.

Thanks!


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like monolina primuliflora


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

That looks like you're probably right, thanks for the help!


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Not an orchid, but still best grown as an epiphyte in a loose mix.


----------

